# When to replace 92FS locking block



## osmiumtet (May 21, 2011)

Hi, 
I tried to find this information and couldn't so I'm sorry if it is a commonly repeated question. So do most of you 92FS owners only replace the locking block when you can see cracks on the wings or should it be replaced at an approximate round count. Just curious.

Thanks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I just replaced mine after 18 years, albeit, I didn't shoot it too often. Beretta recommends after 20,000 rounds although many have lasted much longer. I would suggest buying a new barrel and new locking block together, a locking block kit goes for about 35.00 and a barrel can be had for about 140.00 or so.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There is no reason to buy a new barrel. Changing a locking block is easy.

Beretta does recommend changing it every 20k. However, if you don't, they admittedly routinely break right around that point. Honestly< i'd change it at 15k, and that is my plans to do so.

The recoil spring and trigger return spring should be changed every 5k. regular changing of the recoil spring will help lessen the chances of the locking block breaking prematurely.

I have 4k thru one of my eight 92s. I just changed the recoil spring 1k early. It was noticeably shorter than a new spring. I also changed the trigger return spring while I was at it, just so I wouldn't have to worry about it later


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I disagree about changing the barrel, at least in my case. You see the locking block and barrel wear together over time, metal on metal, especially where the locking block rides in the hinge of the barrel and where the back of the locking block meets the locking block plunger. I don't know about your 92, but the hinge on my barrel was worn down with the locking block, front and back, worn together over time. My old barrel and locking block were extremely loose but functioned properly together and still would. Now with the new barrel and locking block it is as tight as it was from the factory. New with new as opposed to New with old. If I were to replace a new locking block in my worn in 18 year old barrel, I assure you the new locking block would not fit as tight as it does now and I would not be surprised if I had a premature locking block failure. However, it's 18 years old and well over 20,000 rounds fired.


----------

